# Brady Book?



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 27, 2008)

What is this Brady Book I keep hearing people talk about on this site?  I know that different EMS programs use different texts and Brady didn't write my text but why do so many others know about it?

Thanks!
-Ambrose


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

it is the most used book in teaching EMT's in states that use the National Registry as it so closely relates to it. out of curiosity what book do you use?


----------



## CPG (May 27, 2008)

http://www.prenhall.com/bradybooks/


My brady book was OK, but their test online test prep SUCKED!!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 27, 2008)

Brady is just one of the publishers of texts. No better no worse, *all* of the EMT text books, follow the NHTSA curriculum, they just re-format it & place different pics and diagrams. 

NREMT has *NO* format, as they do not teach rather they test only on NHTSA curriculum, AHA/ECC recommendation, PHTLS for trauma. 

R/r 911


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (May 27, 2008)

The Main Book We Use for NREMT stuff:

Title: Emergency: Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured
American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons
Editors: Pollak, Guilli, Chatelain and Stratford

We also use 2 or 3 other books, some are small, and other are like this textbook but we only use a part of it.  I think we have a book for Intubation one for Weapons of Mass Destruction/Hazmat, and maybe one on driving?


----------



## medic417 (May 27, 2008)

Brady is publisher.  Dr. Bledsoe and others are the authors.


----------



## wehttam (May 29, 2008)

*prehospital emergency care 8th edition*

for my program the recommended book was the emergency care 10th edition by BRADY but i went against the norm and i purchase the prehospital emergency care by mistovich hafen karren also a brady book i think its a much more detailed book than the previous mentioned and it better prepares you for the NREMT thats just my two cents


----------

